# Grilling @ a Panini Press



## valleve (Jul 11, 2011)

Greeting my friends!! I need your advise...

I'm opening a coffee shop with simple menu options including soups, salads, pastries, personal pizzas and sandwiches. Getting the best equipment option is not easy particularly because SPACE is very limited and the fact that I also will have a small book store. So I would appreciate your advise on the following:

for grilling purposes, is it better to use a panini presser or a regular griller?
how about a griller "add-on" for the gas range? Does these add-ons functions well for grilling?
if I use an induction range and a panini presser for grilling, do I still need a hood?
On other hand, I cannot determine volume, since it will be a new shop @ the area and cannot forecast yet I'm expecting that there will be high volume in the morning & noon. Also, this will be a "grab-go" concept, so the food will be already prepared at a self-serve display.

Any advise? Thank you all!!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

> if I use an induction range and a panini presser for grilling, do I still need a hood?


I believe this question needs to be addressed by your local fire department.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

This belongs in a different forum, to which I will now move it.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

You'll need to check local law and codes.


----------

